# Vivaldi Edition Opera Box set on Naive.



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

GET IT. Beautifully recorded. Excellent playing/conducting. And gorgeous music galore. If you like Baroque opera at all, lay out your cash for this awesome set. Years of enjoyment.


----------

